# Verizon Cell Phones



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

As a Shaw Flooring Alliance member we are being offered discounts through Verizon on cell plans. The boss is switching the whole company over and I'm trying to figure out which phones would be the best ones to go with. The two advertised through the package are the LG VX8350 and the Motorola W385. I'm sure there are others available. We need reliable phones with good range and clarity and good battery life. The fancy stuff like MP3 playback and internet connectivity is unimportant for us. Any recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## kbsparky (Oct 14, 2007)

I've had a couple different LG phones and will not get another. I lose too many calls in semi-dead zones while others nearby using Motorolas seem to stay connected. 

Motorola will be my next phone when this LG finally bites the dust.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 21, 2007)

I just renewed with Verizon and a new LG phone. I'm picking up calls in basements, so I'm happy.

Dave


----------



## BACKWOODS (Sep 10, 2007)

I have been told by many in the cell industry that Nokia has the hottest signal, then Samsung, LG, with Motorolla being near bottom on the list. 
I have Nokia's that work well except when the wife washes my son's 
A sad look when all the clothes come out of the machine and a phone is laying in the bottom.......


----------



## ProWallGuy (Oct 17, 2003)

I own/use the verizon LGvx8350, and like it. Close to the best phone I've ever used. When my 'new every 2' deal comes up next April, I won't be trading this phone in. I'll keep it until it dies most likely.


----------



## tinner666 (Nov 3, 2004)

WIfe has a cheap samsung, and I have the Gzone. Both are fine, though my first one had a glitch. They replaced it.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I have the 8350 and love it to death! Has the MP player, web, Vnav and more stuff that I haven't had time to play with. Best thing short of an iPhone and I'm hearing some bad stuff about them, my son told me tonight that one of his friends is on his 3rd one.


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for all the input. The 8350 seems like the way to go. I've heard it isn't as good as it's predecessor the 8300 but it seems like everything just gets cheaper as we go. I've researched all the phones they currently have and and all of them have issues to some degree.


----------



## mrcountry (Jan 9, 2008)

Verizon to me is the best. I get service in areas that the other carriers dont. I have the v-cast by samsung and its a great phone. I have dropped it so many times and it just wont quit working. Great phone.


----------



## gideond (May 17, 2007)

I haven't had any issues with the 8350 so far. The End key seems likes it's going to be worn out fairly quickly though. Verizon however has made a total mess of our contract and tried to charge me twice what they should for our service. It taken over a month with very little progress so far to even begin to get it straightened out.


----------

